# Brody's Snow-Dingleberries



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

After he received 3 warm baths within a few hours we ended up shaving him down LOL. 

Brody, 7 months - first time in snow!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

He looks like he had fun. 

Let's be practical for a moment. Do you blow dry him when he comes inside? I blew Aidan dry after he had a bath yesterday and it took 1.5 hours.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no I never blow dry Brody -- I love his natural curls  My husband kept complaining about his beard so I scissor cut his face about a month ago... TOTALLY regret it... so when we shaved him down yesterday I left the hair that will eventually be his beard and brow.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ohh those are the worse to get off, Koda tries to eat them :doh:
He looks like he has alot of fun!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Michelle, I usually don't blow dry Aidan either. He was wet to the skin after a bath, his hair doesn't towel dry, and I figured that was uncomfortable. His shaggy coat looks like it always does, though -- like Brody's, only longer.

Aidan's beard has never been cut. I keep a bath towel in the kitchen to wipe up the lake that drips from it when he drinks water. I comb it through every day to make sure there are no mats or food caught in it. He wipes that cold, wet beard on my pants throughout the day. It is like a sponge.

I can't find anyone who knows how to groom a Wheaten, so I'm planning to do it myself. I've been watching Youtube videos on how to groom the head, and I've got to get up the courage to do it. Yesterday, several people asked me if Aidan is a labradoodle, and I can see why -- he looks adorable, but not like a terrier to those who aren't familiar with the breed.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I never EVER want to cut his beard again.... I may invest in one of those beard-safe water bowls. 

In our 4 months of owning him he's been called a lot of things -- even from an Airdale owner... he was asked what he was mixed with!! But only twice was he called a Wheaten  Which I don't mind... I am the only wheaten owner I know so far in my city... (I am sure there are more but haven't met them) and I like to keep it that way. I prefer harder to find breeds if the situation arises where they can be in my life


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Belle gets little snowballs like that, too. Is it because of their coat types? Wheatons are single-coated, aren't they?


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

The wheaten comes in four types of coats (the american coat being the coarsest and the irish being smooth and silkiest) and they do not get their adult coat until they're between ages 2 and 3... their puppy coat is soft but thick and gnarly - like a female with curly hair that she under conditions. LOL EVERYTHING gets stuck into it... twigs, grass, leaves, sap... sometimes I feel like I have to dig around for small children and pieces of furniture 

I am not sure if his adult coat would do that with the snow...

Most wheatens in the USA have the american coat, and yes right now it's single coated... but as the adult fur comes in it double coats and then single coats again.


----------



## therachel (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, does the snow get so stuck? I have an 8mo wheaten and it's almost winter! Would putting a coat on him help?


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL -- not unless it's a body suit. To be fair that was very heavy snow... a nice powder probably won't stick like that. We ended up shaving him down that day... I think he actually prefers it!!!! Plus after we shaved him I found FIVE fleas... they were just hanging out in his masses of fur... might have gotten them from the chickens, not sure... but he got a dose of frontline and he's just happy as can be


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

Indy experienced his first snow storm during this Halloween's northeaster. He was up to his neck in snow. His legs looked like the frilly pants Spanish/Mexican dancers wear. He had so much snow on his legs that he walked bow-legged. We put him in a warm bath to melt the snow, towel him off, then groom him. I have not used a blow dryer because I was afraid it will dry the skin.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

This was on Thanksgiving.. we were at my parents house and after giving him his 3rd bath within two hours... I was like... this is BS... where are the clippers. 

You must live in New England'ish


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

I bet Brody had a great time!!!


----------



## cte1sttime (Jul 4, 2011)

Snow in Thanksgiving...were you in Colorado? We are in NJ.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think it depends a lot on specific snow conditions. Zeke spends a lot of time in the snow and this has only happened to him a couple of times. And it seems to be exacerbated by warm baths in between trips outside. (We haven't found a good alternative, however.)


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA cute!

Yeah it's a "heavy snowman building snow" that causes the problems - which happened to have been our first snow of the year.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

cte1sttime said:


> Snow in Thanksgiving...were you in Colorado? We are in NJ.


Nope we live in Upstate, NY (near Montreal, Canada)... we got about 9" the day before. But it was so unseasonally warm... 2 days after Thanksgiving it was gone. It was a mini storm that hit the Adirondacks and central VT pretty hard.


----------

